# Diatom issue after using Seachem Excel



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey all,

I started using Seachem Flourish Excel about a month ago. Shortly after, I had a big diatom/brown algae bloom. Have any of you had issues with using this product? All other water parameters are fine. I do have pool filter sand as substrate, which may be the problem to begin with. Thanks!


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

How long has the tank been running? A couple ottos will clean it up pretty quickly if you want to go that route. I've never heard of excel causing diatoms before.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

oldpunk said:


> How long has the tank been running? A couple ottos will clean it up pretty quickly if you want to go that route. I've never heard of excel causing diatoms before.


The tank has been running for about 4 months now. I was talked into getting some nerite snails to help with it, but I'm not so sure they help out that much since they are so slow.

Maybe the Excel doesn't cause diatoms, but perhaps amplifies them?


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

I use excel daily and have never had a problem with it. Your tank is new , and you will get diatoms no matter what you do. They will go away on there own in time. Excel had nothing to do with it.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

rick dale said:


> I use excel daily and have never had a problem with it. Your tank is new , and you will get diatoms no matter what you do. They will go away on there own in time. Excel had nothing to do with it.


And I've heard that before about them going away over time, I guess I just thought that 4 months was long enough and that things like this should have worked itself out by now. I just hate seeing my plants suffer because of it. The broader leaves are manageable to clean, but still get hit. The java moss is almost impossible to protect though.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Be careful with the excell and moss.
I have read that most mosses(algaes ) do not respond well to excell.In elavated doses excell is used to eliminate algaes.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Be careful with the excell and moss.
> I have read that most mosses(algaes ) do not respond well to excell.In elavated doses excell is used to eliminate algaes.


Thanks for the advice! I have not heard that, and I will keep it in mind!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You really don't have enough plants to mess with excel on a daily basis. I would just put some fert tabs under the rooted plants and leave it at that.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

susankat said:


> You really don't have enough plants to mess with excel on a daily basis. I would just put some fert tabs under the rooted plants and leave it at that.


I just did some quick research on the root tabs, and it does sound like they are the way to go for what I currently have. I'd love to keep adding more plants though!


----------

